# Score Prediction: PHOENIX SUNS @ DALLAS MAVERICKS !!!



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

IT'S ON, THE SUNS BETTER GET READY TO COP A BEATING !!

*Score Prediction Rules:*
http://www.basketballforum.com/showt...06#post4520206

*Leaderboard*
xray - 51 points(+3)
Drgnsmke1 - 51 points(+7)
Melo4life - 47 points(+6)
Croco - 46 points(+4)
Tersk - 36 points(+3)
Saint Baller - 31 points(+3)
Edwardcyh - 24 points
76767 - 11 points(+0)
Pain5155 - 7 points(+2)
Ronna_Meade21 - 6 points(+6)
mavsmania41 - 6 points
Jet - 3 points
Dr. Suess - 1 point
Bruindre - 1 point(+1)


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

1)Teams
Phoenix-94
Dallas-110

2)Leaders
Points - Dirk 31
Rebounds - Dirk 13
Assists- Harris 8


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Phoenix-101
Dallas-105

Points - Dirk 35
Rebounds - Dirk 11
Assists- Terry 9


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Suns 103
Mavs 108

Points: Dirk 43
Rebounds: Dirk 13
Assists: Dirk 8


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Suns 99
Mavs 107

Points: Dirk 37
Rebounds: Dirk 13
Assists: Terry 9

Gotta put in a vote for my boys!!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

OMG.... is that 1,480,962,147,464.81 points for melo4life?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow... apparently we have three trillionaires on bbf.com.

1 truebluefan 3,229,641,286,254.50
2 www.starbury.com 2,048,983,420,514.57
3 melo4life 1,480,962,149,045.60

Looks like NT is slacking!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Tell me about it.....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Tell me about it.....


LOL... THAT'S WHAT I AM DOING!!!

:lol:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Maybe I should be re-imbursed for my generosity with my riches earlier on!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Maybe I should be re-imbursed for my generosity with my riches earlier on!


LOL... that's a signal for me to shut up?!?!? :lol:

Even if you were to be reimbursed, you'd still be half a trillion short... :lol:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

/heads towards "thief" function


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

1)Teams
Phoenix- 98
Dallas-103

2)Leaders
Points - Dirk 43
Rebounds - Dirk 15
Assists- Dirk 11


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Phoenix 110
Dallas 107

Points- Howard 25
Rebounds- Dampier 10
Assists- Terry 5


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Dallas - 99
Suns - 94

Points - Dirk 32
Rebounds - Dirk 12
Assists - JET 8


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Phoenix Suns 108
Dallas Mavericks 105

Points- Terry 20
Rebounds- Dirk 8
Assist- Terry 4


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Just realized JET has gone for 30 and 35 vs Phoenix this year. 
He's been shooting the ball well lately, wouldn't be surprised to see him put up 30+ again.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

The lower the score, the better the home team's chances.

:thinking:


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Mavs 109
Suns 104

Dirk 31 points
12 rebounds

Jet 23 points
7 ast

Howard 22 points
7 rebounds


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas: 112
Phoenix: 108

Nowitzki: 39 points
Howard: 11 rebounds
Terry: 6 assists


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Sorry bout the high points boys, I guess I can be a little generous can't I? :lol:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

melo4life said:


> Sorry bout the high points boys, I guess I can be a little generous can't I? :lol:


Sure, bring it on...:biggrin:


----------



## Jabba1 (May 23, 2006)

Mavs 110
Suns 95

Points: Dirk 50 (yep, Dirk's gonna do it again!)
Rebounds: Dirk 14
Assists: Terry 10


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Mavs 120
Suns 74

Points: Dirk 40
Rebounds: Dirk 15
Assists: Terry 6


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Helvius said:


> Mavs 120
> Suns 74
> 
> Points: Dirk 40
> ...


:worthy: Shall I now turn on you and proclaim you a disillusioned twit?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> :worthy: Shall I now turn on you and proclaim you a disillusioned twit?


*OUCH!* Nice one!

LOL...




> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to xray again.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Not unless I was wearing a magical cloak that masked my invisibility. You can call me delusional however .


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Helvius said:


> You can call me delusional however .


Joe (Dissonance19) and I resolved this a few months ago, and proclaimed us all NBA fans first and foremost - and individual team delusionals secondly. :biggrin:


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

*End Stats*
Phoenix - 129
Dallas - 127 *DAM !!*

Dirk 31 points
Dirk 16 rebounds
Dirk 6 assists

*Leaderboard*
Drgnsmke1 - 59 points(+8)
xray - 55 points(+4)
Melo4life - 55 points(+8)
Croco - 46 points(+4)
Tersk - 41 points(+5)
Saint Baller - 39 points(+8)
Edwardcyh - 28 points(+4)
mavsmania41 - 15 points(+9)
76767 - 11 points
Helvius - 9 points(+9)
Ninjatune - 8 points(+8)
Pain5155 - 7 points
Jabba1 - 6 points(+6)
Ronna_Meade21 - 6 points
Dr. Suess - 5 point(+4)
Jet - 3 points
Tempe85 - 2 points(+2)
Bruindre - 1 point


----------

